# Exchange Rates



## Wooie1958 (Jul 21, 2017)

*£* not doing very well at the moment, glad i`m not going away yet.


----------



## Roger Haworth (Jul 21, 2017)

I think we are all well aware of the reason for the weakness of the GBP against the Euro and other major currencies. With respect this has been debated many times on this forum and if we really want to go into that again it would be better if it could be done via an off topic thread.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 21, 2017)

Shut up !


----------



## vwalan (Jul 21, 2017)

dont worry it was lower than this years ago then climbed back a bit . 
was a bit higher last week. well 3 cents on the euro. 
but never mind take as much food etc as you can from uk . dont buy anything other than beer, wine ,fuel ,etc 
wild camp and dont pay for camping or parking . 
bring back as much as you can of the lower tax items over there and hopefully you have a good time . 
it might be your last .


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 21, 2017)

vwalan said:


> dont worry it was lower than this years ago then climbed back a bit .
> was a bit higher last week. well 3 cents on the euro.
> but never mind take as much food etc as you can from uk . dont buy anything other than beer, wine ,fuel ,etc
> wild camp and dont pay for camping or parking .
> ...





I`ve still got a good few hundred euros left on the Caxton FX card from a load i did earlier this year at better rate but then had to dash back at short notice.

That`ll cover us for the first few weeks then hope it`s better than now

We always bring back plenty of goodies and the last fuel up at whilst at Auchan. St Omer ( which is much better than the Calais one ) gets us home easily   :drive:


----------



## IanH (Jul 21, 2017)

It is largely irrelevant unless you're poor! And if you are you're unlikely to be froggie ing in a Mh!

Simple answer, consider 1 E = 1£, its never that far from that anyway.

Diesel is either cheaper in europe than here so the rate doesn't matter. Only but what you WANT, not just because its cheap.

Good wine, and I mean no less than 10E's a bottle is much cheaper in France than here.

Most of what you/me buy in EU is just as easily bought in UK supermarkets, even Lidl for example.

Simples really!!!


----------



## vwalan (Jul 21, 2017)

IanH said:


> It is largely irrelevant unless you're poor! And if you are you're unlikely to be froggie ing in a Mh!
> 
> Simple answer, consider 1 E = 1£, its never that far from that anyway.
> 
> ...



i have noted that the last years things have got dearer in the eu. many items are cheaper in uk. 
just basic food things . not enough to life change but along way fron 20-30 yrs ago when it was much cheaper abroad for basic food than uk. 
i reckon you can save 30 quid on 200 quid bought in uk . but yes spend 200quid on some things abroad you can save even more . 
mind i prefer spain to france these days . dearer ferry of course .
use the 30 quid from uk savings and spend it on beer in spain you get 60 quids worth at uk prices . so buying food in uk you get 60quid of free beer.


----------



## IanH (Jul 21, 2017)

vwalan said:


> i have noted that the last years things have got dearer in the eu. many items are cheaper in uk.
> just basic food things . not enough to life change but along way fron 20-30 yrs ago when it was much cheaper abroad for basic food than uk.
> i reckon you can save 30 quid on 200 quid bought in uk . but yes spend 200quid on some things abroad you can save even more .
> mind i prefer spain to france these days . dearer ferry of course .
> use the 30 quid from uk savings and spend it on beer in spain you get 60 quids worth at uk prices . so buying food in uk you get 60quid of free beer.



Your point re ferry is a good one. Here we are paying £500 to £900 for ferry to Roscoff, or Santander (representative prices) and then worrying about a comparatively irrelevant exchange rate!!

The real question is..................are we visiting these foreign countries to see them and their different scenery, way of life etc etc or to save enough over a week to buy a couple of cheeses!!!!


----------



## vwalan (Jul 21, 2017)

IanH said:


> Your point re ferry is a good one. Here we are paying £500 to £900 for ferry to Roscoff, or Santander (representative prices) and then worrying about a comparatively irrelevant exchange rate!!
> 
> The real question is..................are we visiting these foreign countries to see them and their different scenery, way of life etc etc or to save enough over a week to buy a couple of cheeses!!!!



or are we going to be warmer in winter . france doesnt manage that. 
the drive through in say november can be chilly. 
the fuel cost more than the ferry . 
have spent alot of time in both countries . 
i certainly dont buy cheeses there . i do prefer chedder , might be new zealand chedder but i prefer it to other cheeses. 
if uk could be as warm as southern spain in winter possibly wouldnt go away at all. 
its not always about saving . 
its more about not having to earn more to pay for enjoying life . 
less you spend the more time you have to wonder around .


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Jul 21, 2017)

but pound for euro or whatever, 5 weeks in France cost us £1200 - all in inc eurotunnel.  We ate out once but the rest was all good quality food and wine etc bought at supermarkets.  Imagine touring by car doing hotels/B&B, eating out - it would be nearer 4k.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 21, 2017)

Roger Haworth said:


> I think we are all well aware of the reason for the weakness of the GBP against the Euro and other major currencies. With respect this has been debated many times on this forum and if we really want to go into that again it would be better if it could be done via an off topic thread.





Wooie1958 said:


> Shut up !



I guess it worked.:raofl::raofl::raofl:


----------



## vwalan (Jul 21, 2017)

MidAgeTraveller said:


> but pound for euro or whatever, 5 weeks in France cost us £1200 - all in inc eurotunnel.  We ate out once but the rest was all good quality food and wine etc bought at supermarkets.  Imagine touring by car doing hotels/B&B, eating out - it would be nearer 4k.



i spent 24 weeks in spain last winter inc ferry fuel food from uk etc . only spent a total of 1800 quid . mind didnt eat out or use any bars . 
year before only spent 1500 quid but did less miles and had 1.39 euro to the pound only 1.09 last winter. thats for one person . life can be very little cost really . i reckon i can live on 100 quid a week and still go away in winter . have been the last few years . inc vehicle insurance etc .
do wonder why so many spend so much.


----------



## IanH (Jul 21, 2017)

Mrs H being a Yorkie, to whom £5 is a VAST sum of money, keeps accurate records of our holiday spends.

Always door to door here, incl everything, ferries fuel food you name it.

Amazingly it almost always works out at £1 per mile!!!:bow:


----------



## Roger Haworth (Jul 21, 2017)

Fazerloz said:


> I guess it worked.:raofl::raofl::raofl:



Yes it certainly did! No one has opened that old can of worms on this thread yet! Hooray.


----------



## witzend (Jul 21, 2017)

Roger Haworth said:


> Yes it certainly did! No one has opened that old can of worms on this thread yet! Hooray.



He mean Brexit ?


----------



## vwalan (Jul 21, 2017)

IanH said:


> Mrs H being a Yorkie, to whom £5 is a VAST sum of money, keeps accurate records of our holiday spends.
> 
> Always door to door here, incl everything, ferries fuel food you name it.
> 
> Amazingly it almost always works out at £1 per mile!!!:bow:



i was born in yorkshire . and i dont mind admitting have kept travel cost records for a few years . 
almost threw out a few years recipts the other day then decided to keep them. 
i document it all even the petrol i use in my dax monkey bike . just for fun. 
i put it down to working in retail etc invoices and costs kept for years . 
but it is amazing how prices in mainland eu have risen. 
i know last winter i did 2800miles and the year before 1900 miles .
we really dont go rushing around . knew it was going to cost more as instead of heading north at adra carried on along the bottom med coast to estepona then right turned noth up towards galecia . we avoided going into portugal as its more expensive there . we might have had to spend an extra twn quid . ha ha .
mind the longer you go for the cheaper it sort of works out.


----------



## El Veterano (Jul 22, 2017)

I wouldn't hold your breath waiting for the rate to get any better anytime soon if this prediction is to be believed Exchange Rate Forecasts 2016 | 2017 | 2018 But even if this is way wrong, it is still a far cry from the €1.42 that it was before the referrendum.


----------



## Tezza (Jul 22, 2017)

Cardiff airport yesterday were paying 0.88 cents to the pound.


----------



## vwalan (Jul 22, 2017)

Tezza said:


> Cardiff airport yesterday were paying 0.88 cents to the pound.



best not exchange money there then.
try on here .Best Pound to Euro Exchange Rate Today, Live 1 GBP to EUR = 1.1143 (Compare & Convert Pounds to Euros)
even now its better than last winter. and better than 2008 ish.


----------



## Tezza (Jul 22, 2017)

I never would , i use revolut and monza...the rate right now on revolut is 110.84


----------



## vwalan (Jul 22, 2017)

mind only a week ago it was 114ish . earlier this year would have been a good time to exchange . 
it is only a game really . so long as your not spending thousands of pounds .
mind many might not bother to go abroad so it might ,i doubt hurt the eu. but many might come over to uk . 
spending money so that might bne good for uk. 
might have a winter in uk for a change . might be nice for a change .


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 22, 2017)

vwalan said:


> mind only a week ago it was 114ish . earlier this year would have been a good time to exchange .
> it is only a game really . so long as your not spending thousands of pounds .
> mind many might not bother to go abroad so it might ,i doubt hurt the eu. but many might come over to uk .
> spending money so that might bne good for uk.
> might have a winter in uk for a change . might be nice for a change .



Have you experienced Salford in January?
I have!
I would crawl 50 miles over broken glass to avoid doing that again.
Don't even think about it, Alan.


----------



## vwalan (Jul 22, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> Have you experienced Salford in January?
> I have!
> I would crawl 50 miles over broken glass to avoid doing that again.
> Don't even think about it, Alan.


when i was a kid we lived in doncaster  or warmsworth on the sheffield road and yes i know cold and snow and smog . 
mind at 7 yr old my parents used to take us away in a camper or tents to spain ,italy ,greece ,or turkey. .
possibly had more winters abroad than in uk . have had two in the last twenty years . 
but i live in cornwall. have lived in dorset that was ok. 
its nice here . 2nd highest village in cornwall. can go to just outside village and see the sea to the north or the sea to the south . look east and almost see devon . look west and see along way towards the end of cornwall. we are surrounded by moorland . have a train station at end of the road , buses pass the door , have doctors , chemist and a coop , butchers fruit shop . 5 pubs . only half a mile from the a30 road to london . 
i like it here , its not really warm enough or dry enough in winter but the weather does seem to be changing its pattern. i,m told it was nice last winter. i find uk cheap apart from fuel and alcohol . last time i stopped i thought it was cheaper than going away. at the moment i think it will be this year. have to see how i feel later in the year.


----------

